# Acurus Act-3 on the fritz...



## Jeckle (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello everyone, Happy New Year. I have an Acurus Act-3 pre/pro in my main system that is about due for replacement after countless hours of flawless service. Several years back Klipsch bought Mondial and they no longer make the Acurus line, so service is even a challenge. What are some of the pre/pro's you all use/like/sell/run away from? To get an idea of what I have, the rest of my system is:

Acurus A-200
Acurus A-200X3
Kenwood Sovereign DV-5700
M&K S-150 satellites
M&K MX-350 subwoofer
Panamax MAX-5500

One of the things that sold me on the Act-3 was the fact that it performed so well musically in a two channel system while still providing the versatility of theater application. I have always used the DAC'S in the Act-3 to listen to CD's rather than the built ins in the Kenwood Sovereign. The Act-3 also was upgradeable, which would have been awesome had the line still been around. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeckle said:


> Hello everyone, Happy New Year. I have an Acurus Act-3 pre/pro in my main system that is about due for replacement after countless hours of flawless service. Several years back Klipsch bought Mondial and they no longer make the Acurus line, so service is even a challenge. What are some of the pre/pro's you all use/like/sell/run away from? To get an idea of what I have, the rest of my system is:
> 
> Acurus A-200
> Acurus A-200X3
> ...


For pre-pro's I almost always suggest a receiver with pre-outs. This is because most pre-pro's cost the same as a comparable receiver with pre-outs. The best candidated is the Yamaha RX-v2500. It's a couple years old, but has all the new features and uses very high quality components.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

FWIW, Marantz has a good reputation for the quality of their 2-channel analog audio reproduction, so the AV8003 might be a reasonable choice. (It's what I have, so I'm biased.  )

It doesn't have all of the most recent gimmicks, though: no height or wide channel support, Audyssey is only MultiEQ, not XT or Pro, and it can't apply any processing while decompressing the Dolby and DTS lossless audio formats. They have to be decompressed to LPCM by the player if you want Audyssey or ProLogic applied to them.


----------

